# Windows 2000 Inaccessible Boot Device



## Butz72

My daughter's PC uses a valid installation of Win2000. She has suddenly started getting the following error message:

*** STOP: 0x0000007B (0x8187DB10,0xC0000032, 0x00000000, 0x000000000) INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE

Please advise, I don't know where to start with this one!

Thanks,
Butz


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi Butz, 
Can you explain more fully when this error occurs.
Pilot


----------



## Chevy

This occurs right at startup, and could mean either a failing hard drive, or just a scrambled boot sector.

Try booting to your Windows 2000 Pro cd, and choose the "Recovery Console" option. Once logged in (it will be an command environment, not graphical) type in fixboot and press ENTER.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Chevy said:


> This occurs right at startup, and could mean either a failing hard drive, or just a scrambled boot sector.
> 
> Try booting to your Windows 2000 Pro cd, and choose the "Recovery Console" option. Once logged in (it will be an command environment, not graphical) type in fixboot and press ENTER.


I meant the circumstances surrounding it. This error can occur for numerous reasons, often when new hardware has been installed. I was trying to establish if any changes had been made prior to this error occuring.


----------



## dai

it can also be a loose or faulty ide cable


----------



## Bartender

Butz -
I got this error message once on my W2K machine. It took some screwing around, but I followed some online directions to "repair" the MBR. I don't know what went wrong but as soon as I figured out the right command it ran fine again.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Bartender said:


> Butz -
> I got this error message once on my W2K machine. It took some screwing around, but I followed some online directions to "repair" the MBR. I don't know what went wrong but as soon as I figured out the right command it ran fine again.



The trouble is that there are so many things that can cause this error message. Have a look at this technical note fron Microsoft.


----------



## Bartender

Most of the errors on that webpage mention specific changes made to the PC. If the OP's error message just came out of the blue, as mine did, I'd still suggest trying a "Repair" on the MBR. One problem with this is you have to have a genuine Windows CD, not a "Restore" CD. Seems lots of people don't these days.


----------



## Chevy

JohnthePilot said:


> I meant the circumstances surrounding it. This error can occur for numerous reasons, often when new hardware has been installed. I was trying to establish if any changes had been made prior to this error occuring.


I hear you ... I just went with what seems to be the most common cause - most cases I see like this are quickly fixed (well, enough to get back in ... this can be just a symptom of something worse).

Joe


----------



## Butz72

Sorry about the long absence. We recently moved, and I can't find the original CD to save my life. I've torn through everything I could find. Is there another way to try to fix this?

This just suddenly occurred when the machine started up. I have not made any changes to this one since it was built. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnthePilot

You could try making sure that all connectors are firmly pushed in. Also, whilst the case is off, take the opportunity of giving the inside a good clean, particulalry fans and cooling fins. Without the CD there isn't much you can do I'm afraid.


----------



## Butz72

Is it possible to create recovery console disks for W2K, the way you can for XP? I'm still looking, and I may not have an original CD, just a recovery CD.


----------



## JohnthePilot

If you have the recovery disc then we may be able to do something with that.


----------



## Butz72

Alright, everything is clean ad=nd plugged in tight. I did notice, however, in CMOS that the HDD is showing as the slave, not the master. Nothing shows as the master. Would that cause it to have a problem?


----------



## JohnthePilot

It most certainly would. Check the jumper on the hard drive and make sure it is set to master.


----------



## Butz72

OK, sorry for the stupid question, but how should the jumper be set for master? If it's the only HDD, does it make a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## dai

look at the label on top of the drive
yes it makes the difference between working and not working


----------



## kellywright

Can it be that some CD-Rom and HDD are conflicting with jumper settings, providing both are IDE?


----------



## dai

only if they are on the same cable


----------

